# Smoker burner placement question



## boondocksjp (Jun 27, 2011)

Looking for advise from the smoker community.
I'm making a smoker from a large barrel. I want to use a propane burner from a small table top model. I want to keep the controls, and hose out of the barrel. Anybody have experience with making their own smoker, with burner placement.? thanks for any feed back.


----------

